# Why are cherries so expensive?



## bellionaire (Apr 6, 2016)

Can't you just obtain cherries normally from having them as a starter fruit, why are people charging like 200TBT for them?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 6, 2016)

I think you're talking about the collectible,  not the in-game item?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2016)

Because I hold the global monopoly.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

Cherry cost so much because the admins don't restock fruit a lot. Same as the apple, and peach. The pear the orange are different because they never get sold out.


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I think you're talking about the collectible,  not the in-game item?



wait what
what are those


----------



## pandapples (Apr 6, 2016)

bellionaire said:


> wait what
> what are those



Images on the sidebar under our avatars. They can be purchased from the shop or traded among forum members.


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 6, 2016)

People charge 200 TBT for the collectible, not the AC item.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 6, 2016)

The cherries you're seeing for sale are these:







The collectible cherries; they're not actual in-game items but the icons you see in people's sidebars.
A regular basket of in-game cherries (and not the collectibles) usually sells for anywhere from 1 TBT to about 5 TBT depending on what's the average current value.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 6, 2016)

Because a lot of people like them on their sundaes.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree, they're very expensive. They're like $10 a pound at the local grocery store, it's insane


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I agree, they're very expensive. They're like $10 a pound at the local grocery store, it's insane



Especially the organic ones. 

The in game cherry is like worthless in TBT. No love.


----------

